# Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

						CBS hat eine dritte Staffel Star Trek: Discovery geordert. Die Serie, die in den USA exklusiv auf CBS All Access läuft und hierzulande bei Netflix, sei ein Riesenerfolg und bei Fans sehr beliebt - sagen die Verantwortlichen. Mit Michelle Paradise wird es abermals einen neuen Showrunner geben. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Was schreiben die da für einen Unsinn? Star Trek Discovery wird von den Fans in der Luft zerrissen. Man muss sich nur mal den Audience Score bei Rottentomatoes.com anschauen, dann weiß man was Sache ist. Gleiches Bild bei Metacritic. Die Bewertung der Kritiker hat da keine Aussagekraft, denn die werden ja für ihre Bewertungen bezahlt. 
Star Trek Discovery ist eine schlechte Non-Kanon-Serie und hat weniger mit Star Trek gemein als etwa The Orville.


----------



## Zsinj (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Wieso werden eigentlich immer die guten Serien abgesetzt und die lausigen verlängert? 

Nun ja, würde nicht "STAR TREK" im Titel stehen wäre die Serie ja ganz nett. Aber es ist und bleibt kein STAR TREK.


----------



## JonnyJonson (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Ne neue Staffel Firefly wäre mir lieber :>


----------



## Ryle (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Da schwafelst du aber auch nur den selben Unsinn wie die ganzen Star Trek Fans nach. Orville plätschert auch nur seicht vor sich hin und weiß auch nicht was es nun eigentlich sein will. Discovery ist keine schlechte Serie, nur wurde sie eben an die breite Masse angepasst und ist nun eben mehr Mainstream. Zugegeben, man hätte auf irgendwelche Verbindungen zu bekannten Rollen einfach verzichten, und das Ganze als Spin Off mit eigenen Charakteren erzählen können. Der Cast ist stellenweise auch etwas nervig, aber sei es drum. Wieso man qualitativ hochwertige Serien mit Unterhaltungswert immer gleich haten muss nur weil es nicht den Vorstellungen mancher Fanboys entspricht kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.



JonnyJonson schrieb:


> Ne neue Staffel Firefly wäre mir lieber :>



Mir auch, aber da sind die Rechte wohl leider beim Falschen.


----------



## projectneo (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Was schreiben die da für einen Unsinn? Star Trek Discovery wird von den Fans in der Luft zerrissen. Man muss sich nur mal den Audience Score bei Rottentomatoes.com anschauen, dann weiß man was Sache ist. Gleiches Bild bei Metacritic. Die Bewertung der Kritiker hat da keine Aussagekraft, denn die werden ja für ihre Bewertungen bezahlt.
> Star Trek Discovery ist eine schlechte Non-Kanon-Serie und hat weniger mit Star Trek gemein als etwa The Orville.



Die Fans sind völlig egal, es zählt die zahlende Kundschaft und da scheint man mit Discovery einiges richtig gemacht zu haben. Mir gefällt vieles nicht an der Serie, vieles aber schon, daher schau ich sie auch und empfinde sie als gute Unterhaltung im Star Trek Universum.


----------



## sfc (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Für mich ist das Unterhaltung der übelsten Sorte. Miserable Drehbücher, unsympathische Charaktere, die in jeder Folge, die Augen weit aufgerissen, überzogene Gefühlsausbrüche erleiden. Mir fällt auf Anhieb keine aktuelle Serie ein, die mit so schlechten Drehbüchern aufwartet. Im Prinzip preisen sich die Alleskönnerfiguren nur gegenseitig für ihre am laufenden Band hervorsprudelnden, jeder Logik entbehrenden Ideen, allen voran die als Mary Sue ausgelegte Burnham, ohne die, wie man inzwischen „weiß“, Spock als Kind behindert geblieben wäre. 

Wenn alle Stricke reißen, haben die Autoren noch diverse Deus Ex Machinas in der Schublade. Der Sporenantrieb kann alles. Durch die Zeit reisen, das Schiff in andere Quadranten teleportieren, das Universum wechseln, Tote zurüchzaubern. Auch die Hälfte der Figuren hat inzwischen magische Kräfte. Weiß nicht, warum man das Star Trek-Universum so übel verschandeln muss. Viele andere Serien machen doch vor, wie es besser geht.


----------



## ShadowBear40K (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Also ich steh auf Discovery. Mega gute Serie! 

Die Leute sollen mal froh sein dass wir nen paar Sci fi Serien haben. Immer gibts zu meckern ...


----------



## Zero-11 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

schwer verdient, nur welcher Vollhonk hat sich eigentlich für das 21:9 Format entschieden?


----------



## zodiac67 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Bitte nicht gleich steinigen, aber mir gefällt Discovery ganz gut, ich bin aber auch nicht ganz so pingelig was das Storytelling usw.. betrifft.
Ich freu mich einfach, daß es weiter geht im Startrek Universum. Und so schlecht find ich die Serie und die Charaktere nun wirklich nicht.

P.S: Ich bin mit William Shatner, Leonard Nemoy und DeForest Kelly aufgewachsen, und habe auch alle Serienteile  zuhause in der Videosammlung.

LG


----------



## Bevier (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Als sie startete, habe ich mich so gefreut, dass es endlich mit Star Trek weitergeht und dann hat sie mich schon mit der 3. Folge verloren. Ab da tat es weh weiter zu gucken und zu hoffen, dass sie irgendwann die Wende schaffen. In Staffel 2 habe ich nur kurz reingeschaut und... nein, das hat mit "meinem" Star Trek (schon TOS geliebt und was ab TNG kam, vergöttert) nichts mehr zu tun, sondern wirkt wie im alternativen Unsiversum der neuen Remake-Filme spielend...


----------



## MuhOo (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Geht mir auch so, ich mag Discovery und freue mich auf eine weitere Staffel.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



projectneo schrieb:


> Die Fans sind völlig egal, es zählt die zahlende Kundschaft...



Also wie bei Star Wars seit der Übernahme durch Disney.


----------



## weisserteufel (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Was schreiben die da für einen Unsinn? Star Trek Discovery wird von den Fans in der Luft zerrissen. Man muss sich nur mal den Audience Score bei Rottentomatoes.com anschauen, dann weiß man was Sache ist. Gleiches Bild bei Metacritic. Die Bewertung der Kritiker hat da keine Aussagekraft, denn die werden ja für ihre Bewertungen bezahlt.
> Star Trek Discovery ist eine schlechte Non-Kanon-Serie und hat weniger mit Star Trek gemein als etwa The Orville.



EInige Fans sehen das so.
Der Großteil der Fans sieht das jedoch anders. Das erklärt auch die nutzerbasierten Bewertungen bei IMDB.

Orville macht Spaß, aber ist kein Star Trek. Die Aussage, dass eine nicht Star Trek Serie, die überhaupt keinen Kanon Bezug hat mehr Kanon als Discovery besitzt, ist totaler Unsinn.

Deiner Post ist nur Trolling ohne Inhalt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Das witzige ist, wenns nach den Kommentaren bzw. Internetforen ginge, wäre KEINE EINZIGE Serie sehenswert, weil absolut alles, was es auf Netflix, Amazon und im TV gibt schrott ist. 

Das rumgehate ist bei Serien noch sehr viel schlimmer, als bei Filmen oder Spielen. Das elitäre Gehabe umso kindischer.


----------



## Modoka (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Wenn man ehrlich ist, würde sich Gene Rodenberry im grabe umdrehen wenn er sehen würde was man aus seinem "Kind" gemacht hat. 
Spätestens der letzte Film der neuen Reihe ist aus Star Trek sicht schon nur noch lächerlich! 

Dennoch gucke ich Discovery auch, man muss sich "nur" das Star Trek wegdenken und als irgend ne Scifi serie ansehen, dann gehts^^

Trotzdem irgendwie Schade das man es nicht schafft auf den mainstream zu kac.en und ne gescheite neue Star Trek serie zu produzieren,
wieder zählt nur möglichst viel Gewinn, und das obwohl star trek eigentlich noch nie mainstream war und dennoch immer erfolgreich gewesen ist....

Bin mal gespannt was da mit Picard produziert wird!


----------



## sfc (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



Modoka schrieb:


> Wenn man ehrlich ist, würde sich Gene Rodenberry im grabe umdrehen wenn er sehen würde was man aus seinem "Kind" gemacht hat.
> Spätestens der letzte Film der neuen Reihe ist aus Star Trek sicht schon nur noch lächerlich!
> 
> Dennoch gucke ich Discovery auch, man muss sich "nur" das Star Trek wegdenken und als irgend ne Scifi serie ansehen, dann gehts^^
> ...



******* finden und trotzdem gucken. So bekommt die Serie leider noch viele weitere Staffeln. Aber ist wirklich so. Ist wie bei einem Unfall, wo man einfach nicht wegsehen kann ...


----------



## Modoka (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



sfc schrieb:


> ******* finden und trotzdem gucken. So bekommt die Serie leider noch viele weitere Staffeln. Aber ist wirklich so. Ist wie bei einem Unfall, wo man man nicht wegsehen kann ...



Hast du völlig recht mit! 
Nur habe ich nicht gesagt das ich es ka.ke finde, da ich es einfach als irgend ne scifi serie sehe.
Für nen entspannten abend mit der freundin ist es schon ok, auch wenn ich so momente habe wo ich wirklich die augen verdrehen könnte(sporenantrieb).
Hat was von einer Hassliebe 

Und was passiert wenns keiner guckt? Wahrscheinlich gibts dann gar kein star trek mehr, weil "guckt ja keiner"...
Hoffe das die Picard Serie wieder mehr richtung original geht, aber das bleibt mal abzuwarten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



weisserteufel schrieb:


> EInige Fans sehen das so.
> Der Großteil der Fans sieht das jedoch anders. Das erklärt auch die nutzerbasierten Bewertungen bei IMDB.
> 
> Orville macht Spaß, aber ist kein Star Trek. Die Aussage, dass eine nicht Star Trek Serie, die überhaupt keinen Kanon Bezug hat mehr Kanon als Discovery besitzt, ist totaler Unsinn.
> ...



Der Großteil der diesen Mist schaut sind gar keine Fans, sondern Normalos die jeden Rotz schauen würden.


----------



## matty2580 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Die Serie ist furchtbar, hat mit dem Original überhaupt nichts mehr zu tuen, wie auch schon die letzten Filme davor, und ist einfach nur ein Zeugnis dafür dass den Machern die Ideen ausgehen.....

Ich sehe jetzt Babylon 5 noch einmal, zum 40. Mal oder so, und habe meinen Spass. ^^

Hoffentlich tut man mir dort nicht so eine Leichenschändung an......


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Der Großteil der diesen Mist schaut sind gar keine Fans, sondern Normalos die jeden Rotz schauen würden.


Das stimmt so nicht. Ich habe Einblick in diverse SF-Communities und auch die "richtigen" Fans gucken sich die Serie an.
Die Meinungen sind da durchwachsen, aber sie gucken es.

Ich habe die Serie noch nicht geguckt und kann mir dazu kein Urteil bilden. Und solange sie nur Netflix exklusiv ist, wird das auch nicht so schnell geschehen.
Aber die Kritiken hier erinnern mich auch an die neuen Star Trek Filme, welche gleich in der Luft zerrissen wurden.
Ich kenne die ganz alte TOS Serie, TNG, Deep Space Nine, Voyager, ENT.
Habe die Filme 1-10 auf Bluray in einer Box.
Aber auch die neuen Filme gefallen mir. Die hole ich mir auch noch.


----------



## turbosnake (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Ich finde die Überschrift ja irgendwie lustig, auch weil sie falsch und verwirrend ist. 
Ist nämlich eine CBS-Serie und keine Netflix-Serie.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist nämlich eine CBS-Serie und keine Netflix-Serie.


Deutschsprachig läuft sie aber nur auf Netflix.


----------



## sfc (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde die Überschrift ja irgendwie lustig, auch weil sie falsch und verwirrend ist.
> Ist nämlich eine CBS-Serie und keine Netflix-Serie.



Sie wird aber weltweit, außerhalb der USA zumindest, als Netflix Original ausgetrahlt. Netflix finanziert sie entsprechend auch mit.


----------



## scully1234 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



zodiac67 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht gleich steinigen, aber mir gefällt Discovery ganz gut, ich bin aber auch nicht ganz so pingelig was das Storytelling usw.. betrifft.
> Ich freu mich einfach, daß es weiter geht im Startrek Universum. Und so schlecht find ich die Serie und die Charaktere nun wirklich nicht.
> 
> P.S: Ich bin mit William Shatner, Leonard Nemoy und DeForest Kelly aufgewachsen, und habe auch alle Serienteile  zuhause in der Videosammlung.
> ...



Finde die zweite Staffel mit Captain Pike jetzt nicht so verkehrt , wenn sie den nicht auch verbrennen wie Lorca könnte sich das doch noch entwickeln

Sporenantrieb u Michael Burnham weg( die ist mitunter die Langeweile in Person),Lorca wieder dazu als zwielichtige Gestalt und Pike als Hauptdarsteller ( der wirkt so oder so schon wie ne Reinkarnation von Kirk aus TOS)und alles wäre ok mit Discovery 

Lustig finde ich ja das sie bei den Klingonen schon wieder so kleine "zurück zu den Wurzeln" Teaser gebracht haben, beim Maskenbildner, und die dämlichen Echsen zumindestens etwas entschärft haben


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



			
				weisserteufel;9760012Orville macht Spaß.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden. Den Hype um Orville kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Den seichten Humor von Seth MacFarlane muss man eben mögen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (1. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Wieso werden eigentlich immer die guten Serien abgesetzt und die lausigen verlängert?


Weil das, was du lausig nennst, mehr Kohle einspielt als das, was du gut nennst. Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder die vielen Abonnenten haben einen schlechten Geschmack, oder du. Aber man beachte: nur, weil die Anderen vielleicht die Mehrheit sind, haben sie nicht automatisch Recht. 



Zsinj schrieb:


> Nun ja, würde nicht "STAR TREK" im Titel stehen wäre die Serie ja ganz nett.


Dann denk dir das STAR TREK doch einfach weg und genieß die "ganz nette" Serie einfach ohne. Don´t buy a book by it´s cover. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Mahoy (2. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Ich gehöre ja zu denen, die kein gutes Haar an der ersten Staffel gelassen haben, muss aber sagen, das sich das Ganze mit Staffel 2 wieder nach Star Trek anfühlt. Gut, mit einigen Story- und Designentscheidungen bin ich nach wie vor nicht so glücklich, aber das gab es bisher bei jeder ST-Serie.

Außerdem  ich erkenne es an, dass sich die Macher ganz offensichtlich mit der Kritik auseinandergesetzt haben. Es geht wieder mehr um "to boldly go where no one has gone before", es wird deutlich mehr Charakteren mehr Zeit für Darstellung und Entwicklung gegeben, es gibt geniale Nebencharaktere (Ich liebe den Saurianer mit seinen trockenen Kommentaren zu Alltagsproblemen ...) uns das Ganze wirkt im Grundton nicht mehr so zynisch und unsympathisch.

Zudem bin ich sehr empfänglich für liebenswerte Details, Selbstironie und Rückbezüge. Wenn es beispielsweise eine Kritik an der Serie war, das die Klingonen wie 08/15-Echsen-Aliens aussehen und ab Staffel im Nebensatz erwähnt wird, das sie sich nach dem Krieg wieder Haare wachsen lassen, ist das zwar streng genommen ein Herauswinden, löst aber ein Design-Problem und erinnert Alt-Trekkies daran, wie damals die visuelle Diskrepanz zischen den Klingonen aus TOS und ab TNG von Worf mit einem peinlich-berührt-aggressivem "We don' talk about it!" abgehandelt wurde. 
Meine Güte, sie haben sogar das traditionelle Technobabble wieder eingeführt und um einen ironischen Unterton ergänzt.

Das genügt mir für den Anfang, um der Serie doch noch eine Chance zu geben. Schwer erträgliche erste Staffeln gab es auch schon früher und ich hake die von Discovery einfach ab. Man muss die sich als Neueinsteiger noch nicht einmal antun, wenn man sich kurz erklären lässt, wie der Ist-Zustand des Klingonischen Imperium entstanden ist und was es mit Georgiou und Tyler und dem Myzel-Network auf sich hat; alle anderen Ereignisse und Charaktere funktionieren auch so.

Im Vergleich zu dem, was in Sachen Star Trek zuletzt im Kino hingemurkst wurde, ist selbst Discovery ohnehin eine Offenbarung.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber auch die neuen Filme gefallen mir. Die hole ich mir auch noch.



Es wird aber keine weiteren Star Trek Filme mehr geben. Alles wurde gestrichen.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es wird aber keine weiteren Star Trek Filme mehr geben. Alles wurde gestrichen.


Wirklich? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.

Naja, ich hole mir dennoch noch die neue Trilogie auf Bluray.

Edit: Oder gerade deswegen!


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wirklich? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.



Chris Pine wollte mehr Geld haben, wurde abgelehnt. Dann ist er ausgestiegen und Star Trek ohne Kirk kannst du eben knicken.
Chris Hemsworth hatte ebenfalsl utopische Gehaltswünsche. Wurden abgelehnt. 
Dazu ist der letzte Star Trek gefloppt.
"Star Trek 4" offiziell auf Eis gelegt - Kino - DVD-Forum.at


----------



## sfc (2. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Chris Pine wollte mehr Geld haben, wurde abgelehnt. Dann ist er ausgestiegen und Star Trek ohne Kirk kannst du eben knicken.
> Chris Hemsworth hatte ebenfalsl utopische Gehaltswünsche. Wurden abgelehnt.
> Dazu ist der letzte Star Trek gefloppt.
> "Star Trek 4" offiziell auf Eis gelegt - Kino - DVD-Forum.at



Er wollte nicht mehr Geld, sondern nur das, was vertraglich festgelegt war. Weil die Filme gefloppt sind, Paramount aber trotzdem noch einen Abschluss wollte, setze man halt den Rotstift an. Nur haben die Beteiligten da nicht mitgemacht.

Ist auch ganz gut so. Kurtzman Trek ist kein Star Trek. Das Franchise wird von ihm derzeit schon in Serienform genug verschandelt, nur damit es Arrowverse-Kiddies gefällt.


----------



## MTMnet (2. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Ich hab Amazon prime. (Ich bestelle viel)

Habe mir alle 3 Staffeln von The Expanse angesehen und bin begeistert.
Ich sehe auch öfter andere Filme und Serien bei Amazon.

Netflix will ich nicht zusätzlich...!  besonders nicht wegen nur einer Serie wie Discovery. Bin kein Hardcore Fan.
Sollte Discovery mal bei Amazon als Video Stream verfügbar sein dann würde ich mich freuen und es mir ansehen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (7. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*

Sodele, ich habe jetzt die zweite Staffel komplett durch (sind ja leider nur sieben Folgen) und mein persönliches Fazit lautet: Star Trek ist wieder da!  Ich will das jetzt gar nicht lang und breit begründen, ich kann nur sagen, dass es für mich wieder passt. Es ist anders, ja, aber vor allem die Geschichten fühlen sich für mich wieder wie Star Trek an. Jetzt müssen sie der Brückencrew noch Profil geben, denn zur Zeit sind das nur irgendwelche Leute, die an ihren Konsolen rumstehen und beunruhigt gucken. Aber im Großen und Ganzen finde ich die Serie gut, lasst ihr Zeit, die noch bestehenden Kanten schleifen sich schon noch ab. 

[Edit] Dass die zweite Staffel nur sieben Folgen hat, war leider Quark.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Mahoy (8. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Sodele, ich habe jetzt die zweite Staffel komplett durch (sind ja leider nur sieben Folgen)



Dann muss ich mal nach Tachyonen scannen ... Ich schaue nämlich gerade Episode 8 von 7.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (8. März 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Discovery - Netflix-Serie erhält dritte Staffel, CBS höchst zufrieden*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mal nach Tachyonen scannen ... Ich schaue nämlich gerade Episode 8 von 7.


Stimmt, habe ich auch gerade. Da war ich wohl etwas voreilig und hatte übersehen, dass diese Staffel mit einer neuen Folge pro Woche gestreamt wird. Aber an der Kernaussage, dass das für mich wieder wesentlich mehr Star Trek ist, hat sich auch nach Folge 8 nichts geändert. 

Munter bleiben!


----------

